# New to this site from Port Moody British Columbia



## Canoeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello everyone, looking forward to meeting local sailors in the area and to reading advice on how to adjust my rigging on a C&C 27. Thanks for this site!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome to SN, always nice to have another BC sailor on the forum.


----------



## Canoeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks John, look forward to seeing you out there!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, great to see another BCer here!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, you're in the right place for getting help with your boat. Lots of good people willing to lend a hand or useful advice.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

More BCer's ,nice. 
And a C&C owner too.


----------



## tightgroup (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi and welcome to this great community


----------



## Canoeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Hey where is Dolphin Bay in BC?


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Dolphin Beach is on the eastern shore of Nanoose Peninsula, just south of Northwest Bay. Whiskey Golf Military Test Range is right on our doorstep.
Hey, are you going to the C&C Rendezvous this summer?


----------



## Canoeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know to much about the C&C rendezvous, where and when...


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Yacht Sales West usually send us an email about this time of year telling us when it is going to take place. It happens about the first or second week of August at Telegraph Harbour Marina in Telegraph Harbour on Thetis Island. It's pretty low key but a good time to exchange the experiences we have had with our boats. There is usually a key speaker with a sailing related topic, BBQ, drinks, blind folded dinghy races. 
A good time with some good people, kids are welcome.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Dolphin Bay looks to be just south of Schooner Cove Marina, Jesse.


----------



## Canoeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

I did a search and found it, I have actually sailed past it a few times and didnt know what it was called!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Canoeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

When you find out more about the event, please let me know! It sounds like a nice opportunity to get to meet people and have some fun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Canoeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Ron, did I tell you I went out for a sail yesterday and I noticed a real difference in the handling since you helped adjust the rigging. I could especially feel it in the tiller, I had my sails set and didnt even have to touch the tiller, she sailed beautifully! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Canoeguy said:


> Hey Ron, did I tell you I went out for a sail yesterday and I noticed a real difference in the handling since you helped adjust the rigging. I could especially feel it in the tiller, I had my sails set and didnt even have to touch the tiller, she sailed beautifully!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good to hear!


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Actually, Dolphin Beach is just north of Schooner Cove by about a kilometer. Gerald and Amelia Island's are right out front of us. 
Schooner Cove Yacht Club races past our front window every other weekend.



Faster said:


> Dolphin Bay looks to be just south of Schooner Cove Marina, Jesse.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Dog Ship said:


> Actually, Dolphin Beach is just north of Schooner Cove by about a kilometer. Gerald and Amelia Island's are right out front of us.
> Schooner Cove Yacht Club races past our front window every other weekend.


Thanks, Dog Ship.. GE had the Dolphin Bay road 'flag' at the other end, right by a nice little bay south of Schooner. Should have checked Navionics first!

Lucky people, nice view! Do you keep your boat nearby? for some reason I thought you were in Victoria...


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes we are very lucky. 
We live in a beautiful spot right on the ocean. We have an eagle tree in our front yard and we get to watch sealions, seals and orca swim right by the house. 
We are on a point of land with no obstructions from Vancouver's north shore east, to Comox west. Nothing but ocean in between.
Very lucky indeed.
We recently moved for my work relocation from Victoria to Nanoose. We keep our boat in Nanaimo as we race with NYC frequently.


----------

